# Teneriffa-Tipps bitte



## Trickyfisher (2. Januar 2013)

Hi Kollegen
Ich bräuchte mal wieder Hilfe bei der Urlaubsplanung.
Heuer im Sommer solls mal nach Teneriffa gehen, mit meiner Partnerin und ihren Sohn (13 Jahre alt).
Wir sind aber noch unschlüssig, wohin.
So solls dort ausschauen:
Kein Massentourismus und keine riesigen Hotelburgen, aber auch nicht komplett in der Einöde, also am besten ein mittlerer Ferienort, wo man aber auch mal am Abend was unternehmen kann, aber keine Horden von Touris, die von einer Disco zur nächste ziehen.
Es sollten dort schöne, nicht zu riesige Sandstrände geben, wo man mit der Familie Spaß haben kann und ein paar Ausflugsziele in der Umgebung.
Und wenn dann für mich noch Steilküste oder eine Mole in der Nähe wäre, wo ich am Abend erfolgreich angeln kann, wärs natürlich top.
Wir waren die letzten Jahre 2 mal auf Lanzarote/Playa Blanca, wers kennt, sowas in der Richtung suchen wir.
Also, wenn wer was weis, bitte um Infos und wenn wer auch noch Angeltipps für diese Gegend hat, umso besser.
Wünsch noch allen schöne Feiertage und eine erfolgreiche Saison 2013.
Tight lines
Johannes


----------



## Plötze2000 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Teneriffa-Tipps bitte*

Hallo Johannes,

dann empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall den Norden der Insel!

Hier gibt es zwar auch jede Menge Touris aber dazwischen tummeln sich  einfach mehr Einheimische u. man findet bessere Plätze zum Fischen an der Steilküste (weniger verbaut).


----------



## RaubfischBadner (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Teneriffa-Tipps bitte*

Hallo Zusammen,

für mich geht's über Weihnachten/Silvester nach Teneriffa und ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Tips/Spots hat die sich mit der Spinne/Jigge lohnen? Oder vielleicht sogar nen Kontakt mit Boot?! 

Danke mal!

TL!


----------

